# Порог входа



## AlexeiZverev

Привет.

Как на английском лучше сказать "порог входа"? Такое выражение особенно часто используется в программировании и IT, когда говорят о сложности начального освоения языка, либо технологии. Какие есть общеупотребительные выражения на английском языке, имеющие такой же или близкий смысл?


----------



## Rosett

Latency treshold - вероятно, то, что вы ищете. В конкретной области знания будет своя специфика.


----------



## AlexeiZverev

Спасибо за ответ. Сейчас погуглил по этому запросу - честно говоря, ничего не нашел. У меня вообще закрадывается мысль, что прямого перевода нет, а есть только опосредованный - что-то вроде "сложность освоения" и т. п.


----------



## Rosett

AlexeiZverev said:


> Спасибо за ответ. Сейчас погуглил по этому запросу - честно говоря, ничего не нашел. У меня вообще закрадывается мысль, что прямого перевода нет, а есть только опосредованный - что-то вроде "сложность освоения" и т. п.


Я думаю, что стоит "погуглить" ещё. 
Проверьте написание и кавычки: у меня выходят сотни правильных ссылок


----------



## igusarov

AlexeiZverev said:


> Как на английском лучше сказать "порог входа"? Такое выражение особенно часто используется в программировании и IT, когда говорят о *сложности начального освоения языка*, либо технологии. Какие есть общеупотребительные выражения на английском языке, имеющие такой же или близкий смысл?


"Steep learning curve"?


----------



## Rosett

igusarov said:


> "Steep learning curve"?


"Steep learning curve" может начинаться только за порогом входа.

ТС: не могли бы вы дать абзац из текста?


----------



## Vadim K

В программировании это называется *barrier to entry*, *entry barrier* или *barrier of entry*. Выбирайте на вкус.


----------



## Drink

Vadim K said:


> В программировании это называется *barrier to entry*, *entry barrier* или *barrier of entry*. Выбирайте на вкус.



"Barrier to entry" обычно экономический термин.


----------



## Vadim K

Drink said:


> "Barrier to entry" обычно экономический термин.



Вы правы, изначально этот термин был только экономическим. Как и термин "мышь" тоже изначально обозначал только небольшого грызуна.


----------



## Rosett

Vadim K said:


> Вы правы, изначально этот термин был только экономическим. Как и термин "мышь" тоже изначально обозначал только небольшого грызуна.


Если речь идёт об ипотеке (финансы), то порогом входа будет первоначальный взнос = downpayment.


Vadim K said:


> В программировании это называется *barrier to entry*, *entry barrier* или *barrier of entry*. Выбирайте на вкус.


Как раз в программировании latency threshold является устоявшимся термином.
"In response, the application processor determines whether an adjustment of an interrupt latency threshold is warranted to support the target."
"For example, if you have three SBD partitions, at least two of those devices would need to exceed the latency threshold before a self-fence."


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> Если речь идёт об ипотеке (финансы), то порогом входа будет первоначальный взнос = downpayment.
> 
> Как раз в программировании latency threshold является устоявшимся термином.
> "In response, the application processor determines whether an adjustment of an interrupt latency threshold is warranted to support the target."
> "For example, if you have three SBD partitions, at least two of those devices would need to exceed the latency threshold before a self-fence."



Те предложения, которые Вы привели в качестве примера использования термина latency threshold, не относятся к измерению сложности освоения языков программирования.

Термин* latency threshold* применяется в аппаратном обеспечении или сетевых технологиях и обозначает время задержки работы системы, по истечении которого система должна совершить определенные действия, если основная задача не завершилась успехом. Например, через определенное время выдать сообщение, что запрашиваемая Вами страница в Интернете в данный момент недоступна. То есть, данный термин описывает не сложность процесса (качественное измерение), а время процесса (количественное измерение).

Относительно экономики, *barrier to entry* в общей экономической теории используется для описания ограничений, которые существуют на тех или иных рынках товаров или услуг, и которые не дают войти на этот рынок всем желающим туда попасть, пока они не смогут преодолеть данные ограничения. В освоении языков программирования тоже существуют ограничения, в основном ментального характера. Преодолев эти ограничения, то есть изучив язык, программист может предлагать свои услуги на рынке. Скорее всего, именно поэтому экономический термин barrier to entry также используется в программировании при описании сложности освоения того или иного языка, или той или иной методики программирования.


----------



## Rosett

Тогда порогом входа на рынок труда может быть только сертификация по всему языку или технологии в целом, что по смыслу тривиально. Освоил язык - подавайся.
Мне представляется, что речь идёт о чём-то другом.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Не понимаю, почему никто не предлагает entry threshold:

_Trying to insult a language by saying that it allows bad programming habits is a complete "cop-out". It's an admission that the *real* reason "programmers" don't like it is that it has a low *entry threshold*, in other words, non-programmers can understand it._ (source: forums.devshed.com)

_Papert was probably the first to employ the concept of low-threshold high-ceiling in the design of a computer system [7]. The idea is to make the *entry threshold* to a system easy for a novice but to allow that system also to be used productively for advanced users, the high-ceiling_. (source: everychildacoder.org.uk)

_The first ("light") part is loosely based on the frame idiom found in the frame-style systems that have been used in AI for decades. This idiom has been extended with commonly found ontology modelling idioms and a number of features that are important in the Web context.This "light" version will provide a lower *entry threshold* to the language, while still providing much of the required expressiveness._ (source: lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-webont-wg)


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Не понимаю, почему никто не предлагает entry threshold:


Потому что мы до сих в точности не знаем, о чём идёт речь. ТС спрашивал об общеупотребительном термине, основываясь на довольно частной задаче, содержания которой не раскрыл.

Вероятно, самым тривиальным способом ответить был дословный обратный перевод, дающий в точности entry threshold, тем более, что очевидно, что данный корявый русский термин от него и пошёл стараниями нагло-русских переводчиков. Мне, например, показалось, что уж ТС, работая в теме, об этом точно должен был знать, не мог не знать, но что такой вариант его как будто не устраивал.


----------



## Colora

Input/output threshold, these terms are related to software programming. Below is the webpage that knows what we don't.  http://rus-eng-slovar.ru/index.php?action=find&text=input/output+language


----------



## Sobakus

Colora said:


> Input/output threshold


Примером этого служит случай, когда если X>5, он выводится на экран или принимается программой, в противном случае не выводится или не принимается. Сложность изучения здесь вообще ни при чём. Я думаю, лучше выяснить значение термина перед тем, как предлагать его другим, в противном случае получаются вот такие вот темы, где половина предложений ничего общего не имеют с вопросом. Особенно хочется отметить, что вопрос конкретно с программированием вообще не связан, а связан с дидактикой.


----------

